# PC won't recognize USB devices



## farragut (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all. My ASUS UX32VD Ultrabook (Win8) often won't recognize any of my USB devices (eg, storage device, mouse, etc.). The only way I can remedy this is to restart. If I then unplug a device after restart, then plug it back in--same problem--no recognition of that device. Any thoughts? Many thanks in advance! farragut


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *CMD.* Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated* Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files. 
Then go to the Asus drivers site ASUS Service | North America for your model and download the* Chipset* driver (USB Support)


----------



## farragut (Jan 5, 2014)

Thx, Spunk. Re: downloading the chipset driver, the note provided by Asus says it's to be used for upgrading from Win7 to Win8. Does this matter? -farragut


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

it shouldn't matter.


----------



## billingstad (Jan 7, 2014)

For Win 8.1 I had som trouble using search to start cmd. This worked:
WinKey + X
choose run cmd as admin
sfc /scannow
:dance:


----------

